# New to sail net almost



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Guys,

I am in Tampa bay area St. Pete downsized from a 42' to 34' . Looking for sailing company around the bay area... Your boat and/or mine ... Just sailing and enjoying the water ...Also an occasional sailors tale or two.. Largest boat sailed 85' smallest 12' am still learning... Been away from the water for a couple years and need to get back... Want to crew or need crew or want a sailboat ride let me know... The infor here is the best of the so called sailing forums.

Ken


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Ken.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*thanks*

Thank you, looking forward to getting back in touch with the sailing community..

Ken


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome, Ken. We did a similar downsize a few years back and still enjoy the "smallness" and managability of the new boat.

We're a long way from you, so can't accept your invite, but enjoy!


----------

